# CompTIA Certifications - quick question



## RainstormZA (23/8/18)

Hi all

For those who have completed or are doing CompTIA certifications, I would like to ask a quick question.

I am currently studying for the *SY0-401* exam and have noticed from the beginning of my courses last year that there is no practice test for *SY0-501?*

Why is that there is no practice test for the *SY0-501*?

EDIT: Turns out that after emailing my inquiries, I was told that the SY0-501 has replaced SY0-401 - so I wasted time studying the old modules instead of the new ones... People can be so incompetent...


----------



## RainstormZA (3/9/18)

Whaaaat? There can't be no replies to this question...

Am I invisible?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (4/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Whaaaat? There can't be no replies to this question...
> 
> Am I invisible?


Nope, its we whom are clueless... LOL

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------

